# finding satellite G-19



## fprod64 (Jul 6, 2010)

I do not have a Dish system, however I think my question will apply to any system. I have a single LNB attached to a 36" dish set to receive one transponder on satellite G-19. I am unable to lock on G-19. Question, does the LNB require some voltage (like a radio receive) to communicate with the satellite transponder? If so, what is the voltage and is it provided through the feed cable? I have checked the cable connection at the receiver and there is no voltage present. The programming menu has a setup for the the antenna that list three voltage choices, vertical, horizontal, and TV, all are set to off. If turned on, the TV voltage is 5 volts.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

This should be in the Free-To-Air (FTA) forum.

Yes, the receiver provides voltage (typically switched between 13V and 19V) to the LNB via the coax cable. It is therefore vital that the connectors on the cable are installed properly and that the cable isn't kinked, flattened, or otherwise damged, which can short the cable.

Also, you need to have the right type of LNB for the satellites you are trying to pick up. Galaxy 19 is an FSS (Fixed Satellite Service) satellite, which means it is medium-powered, uses linear polarity (horizontal and vertical, not circular polarity like DBS satellites), and is in the 11GHz freqency range.


----------



## fprod64 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks, you have confirmed what my limited electronics savvy told me. I will try the antenna setting menu and turn on the the voltage (horizontal) that the receiver is set to receive.


----------

